# 03 Altima sparks but only once per start



## mspearin (May 10, 2014)

I have a 03 Altima V6 3.5L. It has been having a few issue over the past few days. It hasn't been able to start. I have checked the Fuel injectors they are getting power when I go to start it. It smells like I am getting fuel, I have a spark plug out and it smells like it. But I'm not sure if it is the full amount of fuel that it should be getting. I do have a spark but it seems that it only sparks once per starting attempt. Has anyone seen this before or does this mean that the coil is bad? I only had time to check this on one pack so I am not sure if they are all doing this. Does anyone know what the immobilizer disables? (I.E. Fuel pump shut off, Spark Plug kill, Starter kill) Just trying to rule out a bad key.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

are there any codes? havent seen a key go bad, remotes yes..


----------



## mspearin (May 10, 2014)

No I have no codes, that's what I thought just wanted to check.


----------

